# Specks @ the Hot Ditch



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

Absolutely killed the Speckled Trout yesterday with my two boys (7 and 13 years old).

We were using 1/4 oz red flat head jigs with 4 inch rootbeer grubs. We also used 1/8 ounce jigs tipped with gudgeons.

My youngest caught the most fish. Heck I had to put my pole down to keep baiting his hook!

Take care guys,


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*specks*

there won't be many specks there for long... two old geezers in a light blue boat kept 15 specks on saturday. the two biggest being 7 lbs. I don't think they were in it for the sportsmanship. They had 10 lines out.

We caught two - 1 was 7lbs and kept, the other was 10lbs and released.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

That place is toxic, whats the point in keeping any?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Toxic?*

The hot ditch is not toxic. The discharge from the power plant :....... Is water that is used to cool off steam in the main condenser. The main condenser is vital to recycling steam. The less make up feed that the bolier uses, then the fewer chemicals it needs to protect the boiler tubes.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I thought the whole Elizabeth River was seriosly polluted.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

The discharge from the power plant is not the issue. It's the sediments on the bottom - cresote and chemicals from all the plants near there for many years before the EPA. The Southern Branch of the Elizabeth River is CONDEMMED for shellfishing. What does that tell you? They keep the fish to have it weighed and photographed for a citation and show off to the tackle shops and friends. Why not just photo and release? You can get a release citation.

If you don't know how nasty that river is, you need to do some research before you feed those fish to your family or yourself.


----------



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

*Pollution*

Damn I didn't know it was polluted. I did some research on the Internet after reading your posts and feel like a complete tool...we ate 3 fish.:--|


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

there is NO advisory for the hot ditch to not eat the fish that i know of.....when i go to tag fish this winter i will tag some at the hot ditch......then when you catch them at lesner you gonna throw them back too ? if there is an advisory from VDGIF or VMRC i would like to see it too......i threw back no less than 14 citations this year and never entered a one of them......cant grill paper. unless its cobia,spade or flounder i dont keep it anyway unless its spot or blues for bait. i have ate channel cat from the hot ditch......maybe thats why i had cancer ?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't worry, E70, ain't gonna hurt you. I know folks that eat fish outta there. Just ain't for me or mine.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*so far the links i found*

http://www.vdh.state.va.us/HHControl/fishingadvisories.asp#more

http://www.deq.virginia.gov/fishtissue/fishtissue.html
==================================================
according to this they have no reason to even test the hot ditch or the river .....i agree its polluted as ^%$#@

*2004 results are for fish samples collected mainly in the Potomac River and New River Basins plus selected sites in the Shenandoah River, James River and Roanoke River Basins. Special studies were conducted in the Tennessee-Big Sandy Basin (Beaver Creek and Knox Creek) and Roanoke River Smith Mountain Lake Watershed for PCBs and in the Chowan River Basin (Blackwater River and Great Dismal Canal - Lake Drummond Watersheds) and Dragon Run Swamp - Piankatank River Watershed for metals.*


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Try this link Racn....

http://www.elizabethriver.org/Publications/Publications.asp

here are the publications...

http://www.elizabethriver.org/Publications/ScientificStudies.asp


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Caught Myself said:


> The Southern Branch of the Elizabeth River is CONDEMMED for shellfishing. QUOTE]
> 
> The Lynnhaven is also pretty much condemned for shellfish harvesting except, but people still eat fish out of that water.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

I know *SHELLFISH* your missing the topic. *FISH *is the topic, to eat or not eat from the river.....ie: trout. theres a big difference between fish that consume other fish or crustaens (msp) and shellfish that actually purge the water. show me where it says not to eat the FISH - those are good links too but none since 2003 ?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

most of the crap is in the sediment...pcb's, heavy metals, etc...fish move...the hot ditch is named for the warmer water form the discharge of the power plant...try the site for eating fish from the great lakes...THATS SCARY!!!...and those lakes are hundreds of feet deep...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Ain't no fish in tha Hot Ditch... At least not any that don't glow in the dark.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

well I grew up w/ the elizabeth river in my backyard, I caught many a white perch with nasty open sore tumors on them, but on the other hand when I was a kid we used to slay the blue crabs off the dock and eat em up, not dead yet!


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Last spring a guy posted on tidalfish where he had tagged and released a citation speck at the hot ditch and found out that it had been taken as a kill a few months later on the Poquoson flats. The fish move around. If you are really worried about it, don't eat any fish. The big ocean stripers are WAY worse in terms of heavy metals than the little ones you catch in the rivers. I doubt I'd keep a cooler full of fish in there but one or two won't hurt you. If you buy a fish at the fish market, do you think they care where they caught it? Unless there is a ban, the fish could have come from a place like the Southern Branch.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*erfisher*

I agree with erfisher. Wild fish like the specks are "safer" to eat than any store-bought or farmraised fish. I've fished the southern branch of the elizabeth for 5 years now, caught hundreds of fish... SPECKS, STRIPERS, BLUES, REDS, White Perch, CROAKERS, CATFISH, baby flounders etc and NEVER saw one with a sore on it or any fish kills. Wild fish travel.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I am not condemning E.R. fish, you gotta consider crabs too, you don't know where they came from when u buy them.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey E70, thanks for the great report. Not only a good day catching but showing the boys how it's done too. Where you boating or fishing off the beach ?? I'm another that doesn't worry about eating fish from that branch of the river, done it plenty of times.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Cdog said:


> I thought the whole Elizabeth River was seriosly polluted.



I WOULD SAY THE 4TH MOST POLLUTED IN THE WORLD


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Keep in mind, the dangers of eating fish contaminated with toxins and heavy metals is not acute sickness, it's long term exposure. In other words, you're not gonna get sick tomorrow, or next week, or next month. Now, 30 plus years of eating fish on a regular basis from contaminated waters could cause problems. But, pregnant mothers could pass on acute symptoms to a fetus in a short period of time. Children are also more suseptable to some heavy metal poisoning over a shorter period of time.

These fish become contaminated from long term exposure to a food source that is contaminated, due to long term exposure to *its* contaminated food source, and so on. It's a food chain thang - these chemical bio-accumulate up the food chain. Therefore, older top predators are more likely to have higher levels of the nasty stuff.

These things store in the fatty tissues (human and fish). Obviously, not eating the skin can reduce your exposure. Crabs are amazingly lean, very little fat in the meat. But if you like the mustard, that's where the worries are with crabs.

Eat what you want, but learn ways to reduce exposure, cuz there sure ain't any pristine waters on this planet.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

E7O said:


> Absolutely killed the Speckled Trout yesterday with my two boys (7 and 13 years old).
> 
> We were using 1/4 oz red flat head jigs with 4 inch rootbeer grubs. We also used 1/8 ounce jigs tipped with gudgeons.
> 
> ...


Back to the real subject nice catch great work with the little ones. Hope to make there this year. 

Once again great work.


----------



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

never fished at the ditch...always wanted to try but dont no where it is?? can anyone give me directions to the ditch and where i can fish from?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

It is a boat Fishery.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Keep in mind, the dangers of eating fish contaminated with toxins and heavy metals is not acute sickness, it's long term exposure. In other words, you're not gonna get sick tomorrow, or next week, or next month. Now, 30 plus years of eating fish on a regular basis from contaminated waters could cause problems.


Kind of like cigarettes and booze.

Moderation is key.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*hot ditch*

You can get to a small part of the hot ditch called the "cove" by parking in Chesapeake Yachts and walking to the left of the boat ramp about a mile along the "beach".


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

eamakatu said:


> You can get to a small part of the hot ditch called the "cove" by parking in Chesapeake Yachts and walking to the left of the boat ramp about a mile along the "beach".



Thats not *"hot ditch", *once you get that far down and in the cove the water temp is back down just like it was way down stream. the cove itself dont hold fish very much because the bottom is coverd with debri. 100,000,000's of cans,BBQ grills,and every thing else they leave there day after day all summer, i have dove it several years ago,theres a crane,railroad car, and a dump truck all on the bottom. ever seen the cove in the summer time ? i you stop to take a break there after skiing/tubing you can feel the "slick" on top of the water from lower unit oil.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The cove is where the11lb 3oz record for 2005 was caught and it was caught by someone on this board. Yes there are trout and pups in the cove.


----------



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

*Cove*

Shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Yup....stay away from the cove - no fish there.
Stay away from Hot Ditch - fish there are poison.
Stay away from the bay for that matter, the fish are too small.

All of you all should all go play golf.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*disgusting*



RACN35 said:


> Thats not *"hot ditch", *once you get that far down and in the cove the water temp is back down just like it was way down stream. the cove itself dont hold fish very much because the bottom is coverd with debri. 100,000,000's of cans,BBQ grills,and every thing else they leave there day after day all summer, i have dove it several years ago,theres a crane,railroad car, and a dump truck all on the bottom. ever seen the cove in the summer time ? i you stop to take a break there after skiing/tubing you can feel the "slick" on top of the water from lower unit oil.


Wow that's disgusting!!! How did the railroad car, crane and dump truck get there? I don't think the cove is a natural cove. It looks man made, like they dug it out somehow, for what reason I have no idea. Anyone know the history of that place?


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, it is manmade and the average depth is 20' or so. Everything RACN35 said about it is true except the water temp and no fish part. The water temp isn't as hot as the actual 'ditch' but it is warmer than the surounding water and there are some monster specs in there. The current size leader for spec citations was caught in there last winter. He posted it here, pictures and all. Brian somebody. Anyway, I've seen big specs caught in the cove with my own eyes but never got one myself. It seems like the way to do it is put out about 10 lines with live or cut bait on them and crack open a beer and wait, and wait, and wait, and after about 12 beers you catch a 6-10 lb speckled trout. I just don't have that kind of time. The winter is when I do all the crap around the house that I've been promising my wife I'd do for the past 8 months!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

long before the yacht basin opened there was a barrow pit that dug sand outta there......it was a hole with no water and a earthen bank along there where the opening is. the heavy equip was in the pit. damn broke, flooded to fast to get crane,rail car and truck out (that aint all thats down there, i saw a bayliner sink in there in 1984.......now its where people beach their boats, get drunk and litter. the record spec trout is 16 lbs in 1977 by Bill Katko. but i dont remember where it came from - i know i have caught 6 pounders under the bridge but nothing but ole catfish in the cove itself. anything is possible


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

You don't think that river river is polluted?
I've got a bridge and some water front land to sell you.
If tributletin (TBT) is not enough (it kills every thing), three hundred years of dumping should be.
You ain't from around here ye?
Its more polluted than the James.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

erfisher said:


> Yes, it is manmade and the average depth is 20' or so. Everything RACN35 said about it is true except the water temp and no fish part. The water temp isn't as hot as the actual 'ditch' but it is warmer than the surounding water and there are some monster specs in there. The current size leader for spec citations was caught in there last winter. He posted it here, pictures and all. Brian somebody. Anyway, I've seen big specs caught in the cove with my own eyes but never got one myself. It seems like the way to do it is put out about 10 lines with live or cut bait on them and crack open a beer and wait, and wait, and wait, and after about 12 beers you catch a 6-10 lb speckled trout. I just don't have that kind of time. The winter is when I do all the crap around the house that I've been promising my wife I'd do for the past 8 months!



I hear you on the wife part and the wait, wait, wait, part also. The biggest I've caught in there is 5.5 lbs and my biggest ever was 7.5lbs but it was down river a bit where some old railroad tracks used to cross the river. You can still see the railroad tracks hanging out over the water. I don't care it I see another speck all winter, I prefer to catch the stripers but they've been outnumbered by the specs 10 to 1 this year.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

I Was Born Here : 44 Years Ago- I Used To Walk Across The Wooden Bridge Where Atlantic Ave Went Across To Croatan Because The Was No Pacific Ave Bridge Over Rudee


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

RoryGoggin said:


> Yup....stay away from the cove - no fish there.
> Stay away from Hot Ditch - fish there are poison.
> Stay away from the bay for that matter, the fish are too small.
> 
> All of you all should all go play golf.



Lets tee it up Rory!!!!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

*11.3 lb (34") Spec... some of you remembered!!!*

Thanks guys for acknowledging the spec I had caught mid afternoon on Superbowl Sunday. Two week to go in the year and I am getting a little nervous. I know for a fact that a few 10 lbs and over have been caught in the past few weeks, but none over 11 lbs. 

I have fished there a couple of times in the past month, and have only caught small specs up to 3 lbs. Last weekend, I witnessed one boat land 4 in under an hour, with the largest being around 8 lbs. It appeared that all of them were released. The week before, I saw two come out of there that were about 7lb each, both on chartreuse. The ones that I have caught were either on pink/green bass assassins, or on 5" white and chartreuse grubs on 1/2 oz red leadheads.

Regarding eating them, I have kept a few. I toss the skin and belly meat, and cook them either on the grill or on a broiler rack. That way, most of the fat drips away from the meat. All of the ones I had eaten were absolutely delicious. I am a medical physicist with significant experience on toxicity and heavy metals, and I would not hesitate to eat fish out of that area of the Elizabeth River. Most of the polution is further North in the industrial areas. Also, a lot of the water in the cove is fresh water that comes up from the dismal swamp, which is much cleaner. You may not believe this, but last year I had caught several chain pickerel and crappie in the cove. Speckled trout apparently can tolerate the low salinity quite well.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

glad i aint the only one eating fish outta there ! AND when i am wrong i say so....there fore i stand corrected on the specs in the cove- i also said anything is possible - all i ever got outta there was cats


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

The trick is to cast grubs as far out from shore as possible. Thats why I use relatively light 20 lb PowerPro with about 24 inches of 15 lb flurocarbon leader. I also use at least a half ounce leadhead. Once you cast out at least 50 yards from shore, let it sink to the bottom. Then retrieve it slow enough to keep it within about 2 feet of the bottom. I prefer a very slow steady retrieve. The other thing is to continue to fish up the slope near the shore. Don't give up on the cast until you are in less than about 18 inches of water. I have had several trout follow a lure up into the shallows, especially in the corner areas of the cove where the slope is more gradual. However, the key to catching fish is to be persistent. I typically make at least 10 - 15 casts in a fan pattern before moving, and then when I do, I move no more than about 5 paces, and then begin casting again. From shore, I average at least one hit every hour, and hookup only about every third time. One must be patient and persistent to catch fish there, and sometimes it is just damn luck.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

The trick is to cast grubs as far out from shore as possible. Thats why I use relatively light 20 lb PowerPro with about 24 inches of 15 lb flurocarbon leader. I also use at least a half ounce leadhead. Once you cast out at least 50 yards from shore, let it sink to the bottom. Then retrieve it slow enough to keep it within about 2 feet of the bottom. I prefer a very slow steady retrieve. The other thing is to continue to fish up the slope near the shore. Don't give up on the cast until you are in less than about 18 inches of water. I have had several trout follow a lure up into the shallows, especially in the corner areas of the cove where the slope is more gradual. However, the key to catching fish is to be persistent. I typically make at least 10 - 15 casts in a fan pattern before moving, and then when I do, I move no more than about 5 paces, and then begin casting again. From shore, I average at least one hit every hour, and hookup only about every third time. One must be patient and persistent to catch fish there, and sometimes it is just damn luck.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

GoneFish'n said:


> The trick is to cast grubs as far out from shore as possible. Thats why I use relatively light 20 lb PowerPro with about 24 inches of 15 lb flurocarbon leader. I also use at least a half ounce leadhead. Once you cast out at least 50 yards from shore, let it sink to the bottom. Then retrieve it slow enough to keep it within about 2 feet of the bottom. I prefer a very slow steady retrieve. The other thing is to continue to fish up the slope near the shore. Don't give up on the cast until you are in less than about 18 inches of water. I have had several trout follow a lure up into the shallows, especially in the corner areas of the cove where the slope is more gradual. However, the key to catching fish is to be persistent. I typically make at least 10 - 15 casts in a fan pattern before moving, and then when I do, I move no more than about 5 paces, and then begin casting again. From shore, I average at least one hit every hour, and hookup only about every third time. One must be patient and persistent to catch fish there, and sometimes it is just damn luck.


Congrats on being the leader this year in the spec category. With 2 weeks to go, my best friend is trying every day to break your record. His best so far is 10lb 13oz, only 6 oz shy. That was two weeks ago. He doesn't have a computer, but his name is Jeff. Some of you probably know him.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

GoneFish'n said:


> However, the key to catching fish is to be persistent. I typically make at least 10 - 15 casts in a fan pattern before moving, and then when I do, I move no more than about 5 paces, and then begin casting again. From shore, I average at least one hit every hour, and hookup only about every third time. One must be patient and persistent to catch fish there, and sometimes it is just damn luck.



hat spec fishing 1000 cast to every one fish caught.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*directions to the hot ditch?*

ive been before with my father but i cannot find it on my own...somewhere i can fish from shore, have heard about "the cove"...either location would be a great help.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

The only place to reach it from land is probably from Chesapeake yachts. From OV, you want to take 64 east to the exit right after the high rise bridge which will be the Deep Creek exit, route 17 south. I think its exit 296B. Than go down and make a left at the light where the 7-11 is. You'll than see a Food Lion on your right and than a school on your left. Take a left right after that school and that will be Shipyard Rd. The entrance to the Chesapeake yachts will be on your left about 2 miles down. It will right before Millville Rd. To reach the cove you just walk left along the water.


----------



## E7O (May 11, 2005)

*There is a road...*

I've seen a road right next to the ditch...I have only seen dump trucks on it, so I don't know if it is open to regular traffic or not. I don't know what road leads there, but I am going to drive around and see if I can find it. Although I do own a boat it would be nice to take the family up there from my truck and park -- make a fire at the beach and cast some gudgeons and wait. Sounds like real quality time at a good location. The road has to start from somewhere else than from the boat ramp area.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

E7O said:


> I've seen a road right next to the ditch...I have only seen dump trucks on it, so I don't know if it is open to regular traffic or not. The road has to start from somewhere else than from the boat ramp area.


I believe that road is only accessible from inside the power plant.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

thanks for the help...i think i might drive down there today to check it out and cast a little (if i can find it)...


----------



## hatterasnate (Nov 25, 2003)

That road is private property. If you get caught out there w/o a VEPCO badge your ass is grass.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

The fish out of the ditch might not kill you but the waves being transmitted through your cell phone when somebody is calling to tell you about the bite at the hot ditch will give you cancer and kill you.  

That or cancer to the eyeballs from being on P&S.........or tumors on your fingers from pecking the keys on the keyboard so much.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

hatterasnate said:


> That road is private property. If you get caught out there w/o a VEPCO badge your ass is grass.


I think I may have to apply for a job at Virginia Power (BTW, there is NO VEPCO anymore, hasn't been VEPCO for a while. )


----------



## Smoker (Mar 19, 2002)

*New State Leader*

The new State Leader Speck was caught last Tuesday by Mark Noel. It was 34" and weighed 11-7.

Last year my friend Draco had the state leader until the 28th of December. They caught three fish bigger than his that day.

Later - Smoker


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Where we want details pleeeeeeease


----------



## Smoker (Mar 19, 2002)

It was caught off the bank on the left side of the discharge canal by the warehouse building. That's about all I know on it.

Later - Smoker


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

*Congrats on the new record*

I can't believe that someone finally beat me. Congratulations. I also can't believe that it beat my 11.3 oz speck by only 4 ounces. You can guarantee that I will be back out there tomorrow fishing...... and only 11 days of fishing to go. Well, it was nice to be on the leader board for almost 11 months.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

SO close but yet so far. Hey papers and leader boards aside you still caught a 11.3lbs. speck this year which tops my biggest by about 8.5lbs!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Hot Ditch*

I should clarify what I had posted earlier about the hot ditch NOT being toxic. I am quite certain that the bottom sediment along most of the water ways in the area have some toxins. 

I was refering to the power plant not being toxic.
The discharge from the power plant is just water that has been warmed by a heat exchanger that is used to condense steam.

Thanks all................I know its a touchy subject.

I hope ya'll have a safe and merry xmas.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*specs*

Fished the cove yesterday and landed two specs. 6.11 oz and 6.5 oz. Also has several takedowns, but didn't hook up. 
By 10am that place was packed so we left.

The cove should be hot until March.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Coooool may be there Monday morining.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Stop by and pick me up on your way!


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Hot Ditch...*

A friend who is employed by Dominion takes me in there on occasion. We both use fly tackle and fish at night, he goes akter the Specs...I harass the abundant Red Drum. Great fishing.

I would not eat anything out of there if you paid me American money.

I've seen the toxology reports.

FW


----------



## Stillfishing (Dec 15, 2004)

*directions?*

how do you get there?
from any major hiway helps


----------



## Stillfishing (Dec 15, 2004)

*directions?*

directions? from major hiway?


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*New Speck leader*



GoneFish'n said:


> I can't believe that someone finally beat me. Congratulations. I also can't believe that it beat my 11.3 oz speck by only 4 ounces. You can guarantee that I will be back out there tomorrow fishing...... and only 11 days of fishing to go. Well, it was nice to be on the leader board for almost 11 months.



The speck record has been broken again! Yesterday afternoon someone caught a 13lb, 34" and weighed it in at Cheapeake Bait and Tackle on Battlefield Blvd.


----------



## Hot Dog (Jan 7, 2006)

*Greed*



eamakatu said:


> there won't be many specks there for long... two old geezers in a light blue boat kept 15 specks on saturday. the two biggest being 7 lbs. I don't think they were in it for the sportsmanship. They had 10 lines out.
> 
> Yep, some people can't control themselves. This guy in the piece of a blue boat keeps the fish and gives them away using them as "seed" for something in return another day, expecting twice in return. Was a pawn shop owner. So much for conservation and the "friends" that get the gift of fish.


----------

